# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  كأس إفريقيا مع القنوات الناقلة بإدن الله

## mohamed73

كأس إفريقيا مع القنوات الناقلة بإدن الله   Saturday  (Samedi) 17.01.2015   GMT+1  17:00 Equatorial Guinea -Congo 
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Porogramme National
-Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700 -Biss
-Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -Biss
ORTB
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band)
RTS1
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11721 H 22000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band)
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
Ghana TV
-intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000-FTA (C-Band)
RTI 1
-Intelsat 34.5°W -3677 R 3220 -FTA(C-Band)
Gabon Télévision
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
CRTV
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 16°E-10804 H 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)(Sub-Sahara)
-Eutelsat 7°E-12728 V 30000-FTA (Sub-Sahara)
RTG 1
-Eutelsat 5°W-4160 L 1943-FTA(C-Band)
GTV (Ghana TV )
-Intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band)
-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss(West Africa)
Tele Congo
-Ses 5°E -12054 V 29950 -FTA ( Africa Sub-Sahara))
-Eutelsat 5°W-3633 R 2018 -FTA (C-Band)
-Eutelsat 5°W-3727 R 29950 -FTA (C-Band)
-GALAXY 97°W -12053 V 22000 -FTA
télé sahel
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 5°W -3645 R 2170  -FTA (C-Band)
-Turksat 42°E-18669 L 22500 -FTA (KA-Band)
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
Télé Tchad
- NSS 57°E-3633 R 2625 -FTA (C-Band)
GRTS Gambia
-Intelsat 24.5°W -4070 R 3798 -FTA(C-Band)
TV Mocambique 1
-Eutelsat 10°E -10748 V 4000-FTA (DVB-S2)
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band)
ZNBC TV 1
-Intelsat 60°E -3765 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band)
RTB TV
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -3650 R 2740 -FTA(C-Band)
ETV1 (EBC)
-NSS 57°E-3660 L 8883 -FTA (C-Band)
-Amos 17°E-3618 R 1000  -FTA ( Africa)
TV TOGO
-Eutelsat 9°E -11881 V 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)
-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band)
-Amos 17°E-3664 R 1446-FTA (C-Band)
-Amos 17°E-11884 V 27500  -FTA (Africa)
UBC TV Uganda
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band)
-Eutelsat 10°E -3721 R 3303 -FTA (DVB-S2) (C-Band)
-Amos 17°E -12418 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2) ( Africa)
Lesotho TV
-Nss 20°W-11585 H 2200 -FTA (South Africa)
TPA1
-Intelsat 32.8°E -10975 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-NSS 20°W -11528 H 5926 -FTA
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band)  20:00 Gabon-Burkina Faso 
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
Gabon Télévision
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
GRTS Gambia
-Intelsat 24.5°W -4070 R 3798 -FTA(C-Band)
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
RTB TV
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -3650 R 2740 -FTA(C-Band)

----------


## mohamed73

Sunday ( Dimanche) 18.01.2015 GMT+1 17:00 Zambia-D.R. Congo
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
ZNBC TV 1
-Intelsat 60°E -3765 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band)
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss  20:00 Cape Verde-Tunisia 
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss

----------


## mohamed73

Monday(Lundi) 19.01.2015 GMT+1  17:00 Ghana-Senegal 
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
RTS1
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11721 H 22000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band)
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Ghana TV
-intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000-FTA (C-Band)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss  20:00 South Africa-Algeria 
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
Porogramme National
Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700 -Biss
Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -Biss
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA

----------


## mohamed73

Tuesday (mardi) 20.01.2015  GMT+1  17:00 Ivory Coast-Guinea 
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
RTI1
-Intelsat 34.5°W -3677 R 3220 -FTA(C-Band)
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
RTG Guinea
-Intelsat 27.5°W-3936 R 4549 -FTA (C-Band)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA  20:00 Cameroon-Mali  
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
CRTV
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 16°E-10804 H 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)(Sub-Sahara)
-Eutelsat 7°E-12728 V 30000-FTA (Sub-Sahara)*
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss

----------


## mohamed73

Wednesday (mercredi) 21.1.2015 GMT+1   17:00 Burkina Faso-Equatorial Guinea 
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
RTB TV
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -3650 R 2740 -FTA(C-Band)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA  20:00 Congo-Gabon 
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Gabon Télévision
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Tele Congo
-Ses 5°E -12054 V 29950 -FTA ( Africa Sub-Sahara))
-Eutelsat 5°W-3633 R 2018 -FTA (C-Band)
-Eutelsat 5°W-3727 R 29950 -FTA (C-Band)
-GALAXY 97°W -12053 V 22000 -FTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA

----------


## mohamed73

Thursday (jeudi) 22.01.2015  GMT+1   17:00 Tunisia-Zambia  
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
ZNBC TV 1
-Intelsat 60°E -3765 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA  20:00 D.R. Congo-Cape Verde 
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA

----------


## mohamed73

Friday (Vendredi ) 23.01.2015 GMT+1    17:00 Algeria- Ghana 
Porogramme National
Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700 -Biss
Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -Biss
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Ghana TV
-intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000-FTA (C-Band)
EuroSport 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA  20:00 Senegal - South Africa 
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
RTS1
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11721 H 22000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA

----------


## mohamed73

Saturday (Samedi)  24.01.2015   GMT+1  17:00 Mali -Ivory Coast 
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
RTI1 (Côte d'Ivoire)
-Intelsat 34.5°W -3677 R 3220 -FTA(C-Band)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss  20:00 Guinea - Cameroon 
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
CRTV
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 16°E-10804 H 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)(Sub-Sahara)
-Eutelsat 7°E-12728 V 30000-FTA (Sub-Sahara)
RTG 1
-Eutelsat 5°W-4160 L 1943-FTA(C-Band)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA

----------


## mohamed73

Sunday ( Dimanche) 25.01.2015  GMT+1  19:00 Burkina Faso -Congo
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Tele Congo
-Ses 5°E -12054 V 29950 -FTA ( Africa Sub-Sahara))
-Eutelsat 5°W-3633 R 2018 -FTA (C-Band)
-Eutelsat 5°W-3727 R 29950 -FTA (C-Band)
-GALAXY 97°W -12053 V 22000 -FTA
RTB TV
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -3650 R 2740 -FTA(C-Band)
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA  19:00 Equatorial Guinea -Gabon
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Gabon Télévision
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA

----------


## mohamed73

Monday(Lundi) 26.01.2015 GMT+1  19:00 Zambia-Cape Verde
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
ZNBC TV 1
-Intelsat 60°E -3765 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band)
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA  19:00 Tunisia -D.R. Congo
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA

----------


## mohamed73

Tuesday (mardi) 27.01.2015  GMT+1  19:00 Algeria -Senegal
Porogramme National
Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700 -Biss
Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -Biss
RTS1
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11721 H 22000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa)
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA  19:00 Ghana -South Africa
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Ghana TV
-intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000-FTA (C-Band)
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA

----------


## mohamed73

Wednesday (mercredi) 28.01.2015 GMT+1  19:00 Ivory Coast-Cameroon 
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
CRTV
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 16°E-10804 H 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)(Sub-Sahara)
-Eutelsat 7°E-12728 V 30000-FTA (Sub-Sahara)
RTI 1
-Intelsat 34.5°W-3677 R 3220-FTA (C-Band)
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA  19:00 Mali -Guinea
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA

----------


## mohamed73

Saturday (Samedi) 31.01.2015 GMT+1    17:00 Quart 1 : 1er du groupe A - 2e du groupe B
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA  20:00 Quart 2 : 1er du groupe B - 2e du groupe A
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA

----------


## mohamed73

Sunday (Dimanche) 01.02.2015 GMT+1  17:00 Quart 3 : 1er du groupe C - 2e du groupe D
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA  20:00 Quart 4 : 1er du groupe D - 2e du groupe C
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA

----------


## mohamed73

Wednesday (mercredi) 04.02.2015 GMT+1  20:00 Demie 1 : Vainqueur Quart 1 - Vainqueur Quart 4
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport2 France
-Astra 19.2°E-12581 V 22000-NOFTA
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
EuroSport2 France HD
-Astra 19.2°E-12090 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA

----------


## mohamed73

Thursday (jeudi) 05.02.2015  GMT+1  20:00 Demie 2 : Vainqueur Quart 2 - Vainqueur Quart 3
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA

----------


## mohamed73

Saturday (Samedi ) 07.02.2015  GMT+1   17:00 Perdant Demie 1 - Perdant Demie 2
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA

----------


## mohamed73

Sunday (Dimanche) 08.02.2015  GMT+1  20:00 Vainqueur Demie 1 - Vainqueur Demie 2
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
EuroSport
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11278 V 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
Porogramme National
-Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700 -Biss
-Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -Biss
ORTB
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band)
RTS1
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11721 H 22000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band)
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
Ghana TV
-intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000-FTA (C-Band)
RTI 1
-Intelsat 34.5°W -3677 R 3220 -FTA(C-Band)
Gabon Télévision
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
CRTV
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 16°E-10804 H 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)(Sub-Sahara)
-Eutelsat 7°E-12728 V 30000-FTA (Sub-Sahara)
RTG 1
-Eutelsat 5°W-4160 L 1943-FTA(C-Band)
GTV (Ghana TV )
-Intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band)
-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss(West Africa)
Tele Congo
-Ses 5°E -12054 V 29950 -FTA ( Africa Sub-Sahara))
-Eutelsat 5°W-3633 R 2018 -FTA (C-Band)
-Eutelsat 5°W-3727 R 29950 -FTA (C-Band)
-GALAXY 97°W -12053 V 22000 -FTA
télé sahel
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 5°W -3645 R 2170  -FTA (C-Band)
-Turksat 42°E-18669 L 22500 -FTA (KA-Band)
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
Télé Tchad
- NSS 57°E-3633 R 2625 -FTA (C-Band)
GRTS Gambia
-Intelsat 24.5°W -4070 R 3798 -FTA(C-Band)
TV Mocambique 1
-Eutelsat 10°E -10748 V 4000-FTA (DVB-S2)
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band)
ZNBC TV 1
-Intelsat 60°E -3765 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band)
RTB TV
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -3650 R 2740 -FTA(C-Band)
ETV1 (EBC)
-NSS 57°E-3660 L 8883 -FTA (C-Band)
-Amos 17°E-3618 R 1000  -FTA ( Africa)
TV TOGO
-Eutelsat 9°E -11881 V 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)
-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band)
-Amos 17°E-3664 R 1446-FTA (C-Band)
-Amos 17°E-11884 V 27500  -FTA (Africa)
UBC TV Uganda
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band)
-Eutelsat 10°E -3721 R 3303 -FTA (DVB-S2) (C-Band)
-Amos 17°E -12418 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2) ( Africa)
Lesotho TV
-Nss 20°W-11585 H 2200 -FTA (South Africa)
TPA1
-Intelsat 32.8°E -10975 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-NSS 20°W -11528 H 5926 -FTA
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band)

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك اخي محمد على المتابعة*

----------


## big_gsm

*شكرا لك خويا محمد مع اسف معنديش مع كورة و تقول ههههههه*

----------


## mohamed73

> *شكرا لك خويا محمد مع اسف معنديش مع كورة و تقول ههههههه*

 
اوا سيرلعب اخويا
ملي معندكش مع الكورة
ههههههههههه

----------


## salinas

*عمل رائع شكرا لك*

----------


## king of royal

*شكرا لك اخي محمد على المتابعة*

----------

